
Presidential candidate Andrew Yang has a meme problem - ccnafr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/9/18256622/andrew-yang-2020-president-meme-yanggang
======
anoncoward111
>Joe Rogan

>fringe outlet

Ohhhhh my god come on. The world's largest podcast isn't a fringe outlet. I
don't even like Joe Rogan's commentary but his guests are great.

